# Courtside Monday Night Thread 7/19/04



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

send your emails to [email protected]


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I am going to be in meetings until 9 or 10 tonight so will not be able to listen. I would love a good recap.

Thanks


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Hopefully they talk about the rumors swirling around


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

what time? please i have it on right now...


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

6 pm


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

i thought it was on at 5 so i turned on the radio hokked up my antenea and it's clinton chat...
the blog isn't getting up-dated... 
my world is a mess...
thanx for clearing that up.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

come on kxl not again


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

kxl cannot be streamed over the internet


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Yikes,out rebounded again !
Nothing but praise for Telfair !

Rice says he just keeps getting better and is so able to control what's going on.
You can tell they love Sebastian !

They say that for sure Darius will be here.

Trades coming? they are playing coy .


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

trenton news ?

just rumors, but they know more than they are letting on..
"things cooking"


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Jackie thanks for teh updates Iam pissed that kxl is not working


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Rice asking why not more playing time for 
Telfair ??
Rice thinks he should be playing more..


He cut his lip tonight..."he is tough"

Devon Harris was playing against him tonight and Bassy looked just as good..
They rated Devon high..


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Rebound totals have been bad !!

Travis and Woods not very good ..
at rebounds.

Poor inside play they say..jimmy sounded 
disappointed.

Woods had a better game the last game,Jimmy didn't sound real high on him tonight.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Jimmy not saying much about the trades,
Rice keeps digging..

"additional things need to be done"
jimmy says.

Darius Rice...
he can shoot NBA range..
is there a position for him ?
but can he guard and bang with bigger people?? that is the question..


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Al Jefferson played well in Vegas,snapper says.

Barbosa played well,snapper says..

Boston has the best collection in this years draft smapper says..

Phoenix :
Lampe played well..
lots of rookie talk,not Portland related.

Steve Nash and barbosa will push the ball alot,they want to be run and gun...

Wheels says Richardson 's money will be matched by the Clippers..

Rookie point guard is good for the LAKERS..
can't catch his name..

"poor turnout for Laker sumnmer games"
lost it's luster wheels says.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Omar now a Bobcat !

Ben Gordon looked great...summer league

Dueng so so..

Nick for Seattle has looked fabulous Rice says.. now that he is healed from injury.

Snapper says summer league doesn't mean much..
Those high numbers won't exist later .


so far all rookie talk around the league..


Chris Humphries for Utah is fabulous 
Rice says..


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Interesting story shared from over there...



> Courtside talked to Brian Wheeler (voice of the Blazers) down in LA summer league. Man, did he have an interesting story about Hubie Brown, Bonzi and Payton from that fight last season. He got the whole story from Earl Watson. Apparently toward the end of game, there was an argument between Payton and Bonzi and Hubie said, "Leave my player alone" to Payton. Payton replied, "Shut up old man, or I'll come over there and slap you too!" Then after the game Payton was waiting for Hubie. He was asked, "What are you doing?" "I'm waiting for Hubie" Payton said. When Hubie came out, Payton went up to him and Hubie is hard of hearing. He thought Payton was going to appologize and put his arm around him and leaned down to hear what he had to say. Payton proceeded to tell him he would slap him silly, etc. Security arrived and they thought Hubie was the instagator!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Woods had another good game scoring,but apparently poor rebounding.

Yeah that story about Hubie was good.

Plus how bout him calling out Bonzi in front of the team??


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Interesting story shared from over there...




lol payton is a nut


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Rice says Utah is awesome..
"Utah will make the playoffs "

'LOADED ROSTER"



Denver is "talking about winning it all in the west"
Kenyon gives them spunk,Snapper is giving them far less credit than Rice.
''with trenton hassell maybe...."


talk has gone away from rahim..
is it derek,ruben?
dale davis ?
"they will not give rahim away"

Barrett says you can be sure there are alot of talks !!
on phone all day..(Nash )


Rice says west has really improved,everybody is improving !!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Vlade has found the fountain of youth..rice laughs


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the updates jackie


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Why does Dan Dickau get so many interviews??

He says they didn't play very well today..

4 games in 4 days is alot he says..

Rics says how do you think you have played ?
He says "I have played well,I just have'nt shot the ball well,and that's a strenght of mine"


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Victor's game was impressive Barrett says,everybody was impressed.

Darius Rice got hot !


Rice nervous because they are not sure where Darius Rice will /could play.

Does he have a position in the NBA ??
they talk bout it ...
'' he is a 3,he can't rebound against a zach like player"

lots of unanswered questions despite the fact that he can shoot.

Barrett says is Richie Frahm frustrated??
shooting hand has bad finger.

lots of basketball camp talk with Dan..


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

vince carter rumors ??

straight up - ruben patterson??
snapper says abit soft for franchaise player,but he will sell out the rose garden.

Toronto is trying hard to convince him to stay.
His first choice was Knicks .

"patience" rice says..toronto is in a bad situation now"

Snapper says we have no impact player except for Zach..
Theo is not..
Is theo more valuable with Shaq gone???

What would it take to get Vince???
nobody knows..

Snapper says what Toronto wants him to be is not what he is..kind of like Rasheed..
Snapper says Portkland needs an explosive player like Vince !


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Jerry asks " everybody likes Theo..why would they trade him??"
he doesn't think Vince is the right guy..

No more burnout players please says jerry..

snapper is obviously a big fan of vince !!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

sign me up for vince but it would be a risk


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"tremendous player" says Snapper..
comparing the move with Rasheed..
saying that Vince could fit in as nice as Sheed did in Detroit.


If Snapper could sign the check,Vince would be here tonight(my opinion)

Clint asks..."3 way rumor ray allen to Portland,Kid to Seattle..(didn't get the 3rd one)..

is there truth to it??
Rice says maybe rumor is true..not sure..
maybe.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I personally have always loved Vince,but his high wire act is just about over.

He just isn't the same player..
But he is still exciting and a heck of a nice guy(so he seems)


MY goodness,Snapper didn't say one negative thing about Vince.!!


A note from the beginning of the show..
everybody raves about Sebastians "certain something" on the court.


Lakers team might win some games with Vlade" Rice says,"maybe 47 games.."
Odom small forward..

Rudy will use 3 guards

Snapper doesn't think so..he laughs..
Rice says with Vlade they will make the playoffs !! Snapper laughs

"kobeball" they call it


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I type with one hand,sorry I am not doing better job..

I wish they had interviewed more players.. not the best Courtside tonight"


Ruben and Theo would fetch Vince??
Is that what it would take was a question...


Barrett excited about Telfair !!!!!
14 points and handled Devon Harris the player of the year.
he is telling people where to go..
played only 20 minutes and got 14 points and ? assists..

Snapper is asking about Damon..
What about this kid ??? He has to play What will Damon do???
Who will sit?? Da or Damon???

Telfair is the most vocal point guard in years...
split lip and still played...
"tough"

mouse over his eye..


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

jackie: *excellent* work with the updates. Thanks a million!

Ed O.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

thanks Ed !!

I am not the best typist but it was fun..

One thing is clear...
THEY LOVE TELFAIR !!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Clint asks..."3 way rumor ray allen to Portland,Kid to Seattle..(didn't get the 3rd one)..
> 
> is there truth to it??
> ...



That would be NJ... Kidd is from NJ

as principal players all within the same salary range

NJ sends Kid to Seattle
Seattle sends Allen to Portland
Portland sends Rahim to NJ


As I said in the thread about this. Portland and possibly Seattle need to spice it up a bit for NJ. But it has a solid foundation. NJ sheds Kidd's handicapping salary for an expiring one. Which fits the new owner fiscally reposible theme. They get a PF to go with expiring Kittles. They will need to get a PG too.

Seattle takes on a big contract but get a very talented PG with a bad knee

We get our shooter.

Add in Damon perhaps to NJ so they get a PG?


anyways.. that is the third team... NJ


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Very good job Jackie.... THANK YOU!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks Jackie so much , did snapper have positive things to say about Bassy


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> "tremendous player" says Snapper..
> comparing the move with Rasheed..
> saying that Vince could fit in as nice as Sheed did in Detroit.
> ...


Hmmmm, funny how they always read my name when Mike Barrett is out of town. Mike always reads my e-mails as HOWIE. Isn't that right "Dan" er....... Hap! 

Anyways, I was asking if there was any truth to the rumor of Kidd to Seattle, SAR to New Jersey, Allen to Portland. I listed that there would have to be picks and/or players, but Mike Rice really thought that the rumor was true, not sure, maybe? What did Snapper say? Missed the show tonight!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, funny how they always read my name when Mike Barrett is out of town. Mike always reads my e-mails as HOWIE. Isn't that right "Dan" er....... Hap!
> ...


they didn't even read mine this week..8/

Actually, when Jay Allen was hosting, it took him and Bob Akaimian a LONG time to quit reading the emails from "Dan" (my name de reality) and start saying they're from "Hap".

It took Barrett 1 email to start reffering to me as Hap, but thats mainly because I had written MB a couple times before they started reading emails on the show..ABOUT having emails on the show. And MB knew about the board, and recognized my name.

That and MB is the man.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> they didn't even read mine this week..8/
> ...


I'll second that! :yes:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Gracias Jackie


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

"did snapper have positive things to say about Bassy"

not as much as Rice, Barrett, and Wheeler.

But yes ! Even Snapper who was drooling over Vince ..said good things about 
Sebastian !  
They all say he is vocal director,and very very fast. and no fear getting into the basket.


----------

